# Abandoned Subdivisions



## Chum (Apr 19, 2012)

Close to my home there are about a half a dozen abandoned subdivisions that were going up before the housing market bubble burst, some of which are now completely bank owned.  Is it illegal to hunt on this land?  I imagine it is with out written permission from the bank...just seems like such a waste...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2012)

It is and it is!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 19, 2012)

Just hunt and don't get caught


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 21, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Just hunt and don't get caught



You just want to sit back and laugh when you read his next post about getting arrested for trespassing and hunting without permission.


----------



## Chum (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, how do you go about getting permission from a bank?  Would they grant it?


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldn't bet in getting permission. They'd most likely not want the the liability.

Thats even if you figured out who the RIGHT person is to ask.



Chum said:


> Well, how do you go about getting permission from a bank?  Would they grant it?


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been leasing land like this for a couple years. Its hard to get in touch with the right people it may take several (8) phone calls before you find the owners. Most are outta state and make sure to let them know your willing to get insurance.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 21, 2012)

Go to the tax assesers office and there you will find out who owns th eland.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Just hunt and don't get caught



That's what I'd do, but I wouldn't do what I'd do if I were you.



Go here and look.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 21, 2012)

I've seen that in south florida countless times. If you offer to pay some or all of the property taxes and get insurance the bank begins to take you real seriously. They want to minimize expenses.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 21, 2012)

suntrust owns alot of those chum


----------



## harryrichdawg (Apr 21, 2012)

I've got permission to hunt one close to the house, but there are so many "uninvited guests" that I don't even bother.  The deer there are just as spooky as on public land.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 22, 2012)

you have to have permission from the owner just like anywhere else. 


T


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 22, 2012)

I did this for a couple of Years. Found one Owner who had 20 Acres somewhere in the Subdivision. Got permission from Him ...And just Hunted the entire place.
 DNR stopped Me once and I told Him the 3 Hogs I had came from the 20 Acres.....Now He didn,t know where exactly that 20 Acres was, Niether did I . I even posted the roads leading into the area with a fake name on the Signs . Worked like gold till the State got all the land and made it a WMA .


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Go to the tax assesers office and there you will find out who owns th eland.



Correct.  You can also do it online since most tax offices have the info available on line now.


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it even legal to hunt in an area zoned residential, which a subdivision surely is, abandoned or not. If not, I have access to several areas with my name on the building permits as the builder.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 22, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Is it even legal to hunt in an area zoned residential, which a subdivision surely is, abandoned or not. If not, I have access to several areas with my name on building the permits as the builder.


    So when we goin?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 22, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Is it even legal to hunt in an area zoned residential, which a subdivision surely is, abandoned or not. If not, I have access to several areas with my name on building the permits as the builder.



what would that have to do with your ability to hunt it?


T


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 22, 2012)

Throwback said:


> what would that have to do with your ability to hunt it?
> 
> 
> T



(?)


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Apr 23, 2012)

And I thought coon hunters were the only one's that trespass!


----------



## Chum (Apr 23, 2012)

harryrichdawg said:


> I've got permission to hunt one close to the house, but there are so many "uninvited guests" that I don't even bother.  The deer there are just as spooky as on public land.



You're probably right.  The two subdivisions I was thinking about are both right off a pretty busy roadway (Highway 17).  More than likely it won't be worth the time or monetary investment to gain hunting privileges here.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 23, 2012)

Suntrust has a no hunt policy.


----------



## Chum (Apr 23, 2012)

holton27596 said:


> suntrust owns alot of those chum



The two that I was curious about are Clark's Island (which is now owned by Montgomery Bank and Trust) and Middleton Plantation.  Both are walking distance from my house and would be very convenient, but probably not worth the time.  As I said before, just seems like a waste of space...


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a two simikar situations now, First is the my familys old homestead. Dad sold it to a developer, he gave us and every other who asked permission to hunt it. Well he lost it to the bank and now we can't get permission form the bank. The lending bank has never even been in the county according to the developer. His words were "whos gonna catch you and whos gonna know any difference."

Second, a golf course that went belly-up. Talk about sweet hunting. Everybody in town rides the trails, other hunters, bon fires, etc etc. Well we know the past owners personally and the ones who closed shop. Asked for permission and he said "i cant grant it, but i can tell you I wont press charges on yall when they come to me." 

It is a total waste of fine land in both situations. The golf course is big time land and beautiful creeks, hardwoods. the other is a small tract, but multiple hunting spots


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 28, 2012)

Chum said:


> The two that I was curious about are Clark's Island (which is now owned by Montgomery Bank and Trust) and Middleton Plantation.  Both are walking distance from my house and would be very convenient, but probably not worth the time.  As I said before, just seems like a waste of space...



That really makes it hard to resist.............dont know that I could


----------



## iowa-boy (May 14, 2012)

we use to use a "release of liability" contract when we obtained permission. you can check out office depot  or any office supply place and they should have them. owners are more liable to let you hunt than not if you have this. we used them in Iowa to hunt private property. i am not guaranteeing it, but there's always that 1 time you will be able to hunt the property.


----------



## Stieet (May 14, 2012)

Years ago we hunted quail along a bankrupt subdivision golf course. They had build the golf course before any houses were built. The bank hired my uncle to keep the course up. Pretty sweet walking the cart paths hunting the "rough".


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 14, 2012)

I grew up hunting small and large farmland in rural areas that were loaded with game because it was a natural enviroment to begin with, that is why it was settled as such.

That acreage is now shopping malls and apartments, or was 20 yrs ago. Full of snipe.

"Just don't shoot toward that woman's house over there with the tin roof"

good ol days


----------



## tgc (Jun 2, 2012)

MAN, I'm sorry all of those yankee transplants decided not to move there. I know ya'll are too.
 We have PLENTY of them over here and we will be more than HAPPY to mention that you have lots of unused subdivisions. 
 I'm afraid (in fact I know) we have lost our paradise forever.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 3, 2012)

So how do you go about finding out information on who owns the land? Say I know of a spot of land behind an neighborhood. I call the Tax assessor, but I can't just tell him this piece of land over here, or is that exactly what you do? Explain where the land is, and he can look it up by proximity to where you are saying? 

It would be sweet if they had some database that was linked to google earth, that way you just click on the bubble and boom it tells you. HAHA.


----------

